# Pulmonary fibrosis/Westie Lung Disease



## ScottAlaska (May 1, 2006)

My 11-year-old Westie was recently diagnosed with having pulmonary fibrosis. She's been on prednisone (steroid) and a bronchodilator for a week now. I understand that this disease is not curable and she may have only a few months left to live. I'm looking for any and all information on this disease and how to best treat her (comfort) in the time she has remaining. If anyone has any information or has had to deal with this disease in their dog, I would appreciate anything you can offer.


----------



## sawcha (May 12, 2006)

iam sorry to hear that and that i cant help. i just know how you may feel. i think my dog may die soon to she cant move at all or eat by her self


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Found the following for you. Hope it helps some how. I'm so sorry...


What is it? 

Very little is known at this time about Pulmonary Fibrosis. It is mostly seen in Westies, although Scotties and Cairns do develop it. Idiopathic Pulmonary Fibrosis, also known as Westie Lung Disease, is a scarring and fibrosing of the alveoli and interstitium (air sacs and connective tissue) of the lungs. The scarring may be the result of chronic inflammation of the alveoli, and can replace much of the normal structure of the lungs. It is suspected that this disease is similar to the same disease in people. 

What causes it? 

At this writing, we do not know, because research has yet to be done. Some veterinary researchers feel that there may be a link between Pulmonary Fibrosis, the immune systems and allergies. Most researchers agree that Westies are predisposed to Pulmonary Fibrosis, relative to other dog breeds. 

What are the symptoms? 

Symptoms may be caused by other factors or diseases, so caution should be exercised when diagnosing Pulmonary Fibrosis in the Westie. In a recent talk, Dr. Elizabeth Rozanski DVM from Tufts Veterinary School reported a number of signs to look for in diagnosing Pulmonary Fibrosis. They included the following, although not all symptoms need be present:

Rapid Shallow Breathing Pattern or Labored Breathing 
Loss of Exercise Tolerance 
Build up of Scar Tissue in the Lungs 
Crackles in the Lungs 
Dry Cough 
These dogs can also develop pulmonary hypertension or can have an enlargement of the heart, due to breathing patterns.

How is it diagnosed? 

Diseases of the interstitium of the lungs are difficult to identify because they usually require a lung biopsy for correct diagnosis. Lung biopsy is not simple in normal patients, and may be quite risky in affected dogs. Furthermore, many different lung diseases exist, and differentiation is difficult. Not enough samples have been taken, and pathologists vary in expertise in reading these samples. Radiographic changes in the lungs can be seen in X-rays, and the blood gases are abnormal, showing hypoxia, or lack of oxygen to the tissues. Tests that will easily diagnose Pulmonary Fibrosis and indicate the prognosis are needed. A specialized machine exists that can effectively screen people for the similar disease, and it is presently being tested on a control group of Westies. 

What is the treatment? 

Very few treatment options exist at this time. Once scarring occurs, there is little that can be done. Preventing respiratory tract infections, limiting exercise, and planned weight loss for overweight patients are all important. Drugs such as bronchial dilators (theophylline and terbutaline) may strengthen the respiratory muscles, but tend to lose effectiveness with time. Some dogs may benefit from controlled use of steroids, such as Prednisone and Interferon. Experimental usage of inhaled steroids has been tried in some cases. Cough suppressants can be helpful. 

What is the prognosis? 

The prognosis for affected dogs is very poor. Lung disease appears to affect older Westies, with the average age of onset being about nine years of age. Patients live 17-24 months after diagnosis, although some live less and some live longer. Our very limited data shows the average survival time after diagnosis to be about eighteen months, although some dogs have survived for more than three years. Very recently an international study group has been formed among veterinary respiratory specialists, which should help to speed research. 

Is Westie Lung Disease? 

We honestly do not know. It appears to be breed-specific, which could indicate a genetic basis. Pedigree studies have shown that some affected individuals have been related, but so little data has been collected for the general population that these observations should not be taken as proof that Pulmonary Fibrosis is inherited. 

What can Westie owners do? 

Owners of affected dogs can contribute significantly to the data collection and research programs. Make your veterinarian aware of the research being done. Monitor your own dogs for signs of respiratory disease. The earlier a diagnosis is made, the more likely treatment may be beneficial.


----------



## dog_whisper (Apr 15, 2006)

good job gsd lover!!!! nice work!!!!

and im sorry to hear about this as well .....i can only train... im not a vet but i will ask my vet on sun....


----------



## Alwen123 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am trully sorry to hear about your Westie, I also have a Westie, 10 years old who has also recently been diagnosed with Westie lung disease, Pulmonary fibrosis. Its heart breaking to watch him and know that there isnt anything I can do except give him his medication, keep him cool and try and stop him running about sooo much. 
My vet has put him on Corvental one a day which I believe is to keep his lungs/airways open, although Im not exactly sure, also he is on prednidale steroids two a day, we tried to cut him down but unfortunately every time we do he starts wheezing and coughing, so at the mo its still two a day, and charcoal for excess wind!!!..

What I would like to ask is how bad is your dogs symptoms and is there anything else I can do....? because of the steroids he has become quite bloated, drinks water by the gallon and would eat the fridge if he could!! I have another two dogs a cross collie, 16years old and a black lab 12 years old, so he rushes to finish his dinner and then tries to get to theirs, a thing he never did before. He always appears better first thing in the morning a bit less puffing, but by night time it can be quite distressing watching his lungs go like bellows!?.. any suggestions of things to do....or better medication that he could be on?.. thanks


----------



## A&H Westie (Dec 9, 2012)

We noticed your messages & thread on WLD. It is such a horrible condition. We have recently lost the second of our two boys, both to the same disease and created a website in dedication to them (Austin & Harry) at http://www.westielungdisease.co.uk which goes through the problems we had and lists ways to try and minimse the effects of WLD . The first Westie we lost, Harry, had the same problems with steriods and was eating non-stop, and also drinking loads of water having diuretics to help with fluid on the lungs. He suffered from a very aggressive form of the disease. Our other dog, Austin, whom we lost in June this year couldn't have steriods because of his liver condition, and was treated using a steriod inhaler for about 12 months along with corvental in the latter months. The inhaler version was naturally directed straight into the lungs and therefore didn't impact on his other organs in the way that the tablet steriod (prednisolone) did with Harry. It is very difficult to get any dog off steriods once they are on them and have to be weaned off them slowly, so you might want to ask your vet if the inhaler version might work better?

The Corvental tablets are specifically for opening the airways i.e. a broncho-dilator but we found that they were only really effective for about a month or so because the effects of the disease took over too much. Very painful to see, as you say.

There's not a huge amount you can do, but keeping them cool, and in a well ventilated room, particularly at night always helps, as for some reason the air quality gets poorer at night. Have a look at our website which might help. Best of luck....


----------



## My boys (Jan 22, 2013)

My Westie has been taking 5mg of Predisone twice daily & Aminophylline every 8 hours for a month. He had very rapid breating @ the beginning. I got some information from web site Idiopatic Pulmonary Fibrosis (Westie Lung Disease)


----------



## Haley3387 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a 14 y/o female cattle dog chow mix recently diagnosed with pulmonary fibrosis and hypertension. Her difficulty breathing and lack of energy came on suddenly. Currently being treated with Aminophylline, Viagra, prednisone, Vibramycin, and Pepcid. Hoping for the best and keeping her comfortable. Any suggestions to help maintain a quality of life for her?


----------



## My boys (Jan 22, 2013)

I take my Westie's for walks daily. The one with the disease rides in his little red wagon. I can see the joy in his little face as he goes along with his brother. I have also built ramps & placed them in various parts of the house


----------



## michael graham (Mar 6, 2013)

We have just lost our little boy Mack to WLD last week. It is a cruel and striking disease. Mack had an operation in November 2012 to remove a lump from his eye. At 15 we were concerned he would pull through the operation. While under, he was fine, his bloods perfect, his heart working like a ten year old. We were delighted and hoped that we may see Mack reach his 16th birthday as he appeared in good health and very active. A little over 3 weeks ago Mack began coughing and was sick, which had a very potent smell attached to it. We rushed him to the vets and this was the first time we had ever heard the term Westie Lung. Mack was given steroids heart tablets and other medications to help his condition. Only 3 weeks later we had to make the terrible decision of doing the kind thing and saying goodbye to our beloved little boy? The disease is real, with terrible consequences, Mack 18/09/97 – 28/02/2013 R.I.P


----------

